# New Tank build



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi All,

So I’m setting up a second tank in my basement

I wanted to go huge but the boss said no tanks on the carpeted floor, so the negotiated result is having the tank in my basement storage room and I’ll be cutting a hole in the wall to be able to view from the basement tv room

I picked up another 120 yesterday with a 60 gallon sump and plumbing

I will post pics later this week but I’m super excited 

Thanks 

Homam


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Unless you plan on "sealing" the base plate of the wall and "curbing" the door entrance, water will make its way out to the main area .

Not to rain on your parade but spend the time in "isolating" the storage room from the living areas and if there is no floor drain, a min 4"curb at the door and 4" water proof material up the wall and the base of the wall/floor interface sealed with silicone caulking. 

'Cause $hit happens and you gotta keep The Boss happy and circumvent issues down the road


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

My storage room has a floor drain in it and my basement is all sitting on DeltaFL subfloor so any “spillage” wouldn’t get into the plywood flooring or carpet 

I’m also going to be making my water in the same place so no more lugging buckets in from the garage lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Excellent!

Looking forward to your build thread


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Excited to see what you have going on. Hopefully moves quicker than my in wall build.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

So hit my first snag

The stand that i came with my tank was way too tall for where I wanted to put the tank and so I built my own, but I didn’t factor in the sump that came with it going underneath (36x18) and where I feel I need to put the center supports doesn’t give it the width....I only have 13” of space

So now I’m on the lookout for a 30x12 or longer sump

No one ever said this would go smoothly lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

And the wife has killed the dream

No in wall tank

She has agreed to put it in the living room though

So I'm now on the lookout for a 60x18 stand if anyone has one

Preferably wood and in good shape

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

homy77 said:


> And the wife has killed the dream


Better the dream than you


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I hear ya with the wife killing the dream...we were against having kids but somehow we ended up with 2.

When all the renos were done and got set to build the 500gal, she wanted out first. When the dust settles, is shifted to a basement build. Then she wanted a second. When that dust settled, the place that the system will be would be the playroom...then I sold off all my gear and got into wet shaving, then packed it all in and moved to Calgary &#55357;&#56860;

Funny how life throws a wrench in the works ROLMFAO


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

you've described my life....we have 3 kids and basically I need to make sure they're all happy before I can do what I want...such is life I guess.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey not all wives... LOL


I had to get rid of everything.... But I've got an adorable lil 15 gal again. 

Hey Homy, your tank will be sweet. I look forward to seeing what you do!


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are some pics of the stand I'm building

61"x19"x32"

I used all 2x4 except for the front long piece so I could have a bigger span between supports. I used a 2x6 for that piece

My wife's uncle is a carpenter and I've asked him for advice/help to wrap it in plywood and make the doors then stain it

There will be a 1/2" piece of plywood on top and a 1/2" piece of pink panther insulation to help with keeping the tank level

The tank itself will be a fowlr tank as I can't deal with having 2 tanks with corals in them(I have a hard enough time keeping everything alive in 1 tank)

I've bought dry rock already and all my plumbing as well

I also have the return pump and sump already as well

The sump is a trigger systems crystal 30

I'll post again once i make more progress

Thanks

Homam
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

My finished product....

Lol, I ended up finding someone selling the original stand i wanted with a brand new tank for next to nothing

So, I'll be using that and will still finish the other stand and sell it with the tank together

Will post more pics once I have it in the house










Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Access with those stands are horrific.

Make sure that you finalize your equipment list and get what you need in there...seen it and encountered it too many times with the afterthought.

You maybe able to do some modifications and reinforcements to get as much front access as possible.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Its interesting you say that 

I find this stand to have way more access than my current stand and because its taller, should make it easier for me to get my skimmer in and out for cleanings etc.

Biggest problem now is getting help to bring it in the house lol

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Forgot to mention sump design as there is no way to get it out after its all running 

Ya...pics look deceiving 

There are a few ppl here that can give you a hand...just have food and beer at the ready


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Tank is in the house now...plumbing is complete as well

Just trying to decide what sand I want

I like the look of black sand, does anyone have it in their tanks? Opinions?

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

There have been issues of metal contaminants in black sand. Also there are bits that will stick to a magnetic algae scraper and higher chance of scratching the glass.

Personally have never had an issue with 3 systems of LPS and softies that had black substrate. With designer SPS/SPS dominant systems, that's where I have read/heard of issues.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I ended up going with Fiji Pink sand

I like the look and weight of the grains

For the rock work, I tried to create some archways, caves etc

For lighting I have a single Chinese black box for now, but I want to grab a 60" led fixture as I won't need any fancy settings.

Thinking about getting the fluval marine led. Its wifi and should give enough light for the fowlr tank










Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## steve8855 (Aug 23, 2016)

More updates please


----------

